# Im Hintergrund laden



## Drea (7. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

unserem Chef dauert das Laden unsere Java-Webstart-Anwendung zu lange. Deshalb hat er vorgeschlagen, dass die Anwendung im Hintergrund schon vorgeladen wird, während der Nutzer auf der Seite rumguckt. Klickt der Nutzer dann auf den Button "Anwendung starten" soll nur noch das Sicherheitszertifikat abgefragt werden und die Anwendung soll sofort starten.

Meine Frage:
Kann ich eine jnlp-Datei im Hintergrund ohne eine Nutzeraktion überhaupt starten?
Wenn ja, kann ich diese irgendwie "versteckt" starten?

Oder wie könnte ich die Anwendung anderweitig "vorausladen"?

LG .. Drea


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jun 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das Problem nicht ganz. Wenn der User eine JNLP-Datei anklickt, wird die Anwendung doch sofort gestartet, wenn sie lokal auf demselben Stand ist wie auf dem Server.


----------



## Drea (7. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

naja, WENN die Applikation erstma lokal vorhanden ist. Beim ersten Start ist sie das aber nicht bzw. wenn es neue Versionen gibt. Wenn unsere Anwendung max 2MB groß wird (sind noch am Entwickeln), dauert das auf ISDN ca 5min ... das is unserem Chef zu lang. :-(

LG .. Drea


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jun 2006)

Drea hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja, WENN die Applikation erstma lokal vorhanden ist. Beim ersten Start ist sie das aber nicht bzw. wenn es neue Versionen gibt. Wenn unsere Anwendung max 2MB groß wird (sind noch am Entwickeln), dauert das auf ISDN ca 5min ... das is unserem Chef zu lang. :-(



Ich weiß nciht ob ISDN-Nutzer bei euch die Regel sind. Diese sind allerdings Wartezeiten gewöhnt und denen ne Meldung á la "Anwendung wird im Hintergrund geladen. Während dieser Zeit ist ihre Internet-Verbindung noch lahmer als eh schon. Gehen Sie sich doch zwischenzeitlich einen Kaffee trinken!" zu präsentieren, kann auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.

Ungefragt einfach etwas runterladen lassen geht nicht. Nich tmit Java und auch sonst nicht und das ist allein aus sicherheitstechnischen Gesichtpunkten auch gut so, sonst hätte ich schon tausende ungebetener Installationen auf meinem Rechner. Das solltest du deinem Chef/solltet ihr euren Kunden auch so als Feature und nicht als Hemmschuh verkaufen.

Das erste und letzte Wort muss immer der User haben. Er entscheidet ob, wann und was er sich herunterlädt. Alternativ könntet ihr euch überlegen eine sehr kleine Webstart-Anwendung zu entwickeln, die dann entsprechend der parameter, die ihr über die JNLP-Datei übergebt, JAR-Dateien herunterlädt und eine darin befindliche Klasse ausführt. Damit ist aber nicht wirklich etwas gewonnen, außer einem Mehraufwand bei der Entwicklung und Wartung.


----------



## Drea (7. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

najaaaa, wenn ich ein Applet in eine Webseite integriere, läd dieses ja letztendlich auch nur eine Datei runter, welche dann ausgeführt wird. Dazu muss der Nutzer ja auch nich irgendwo hinklicken. Könnte das "vorladen" vielleicht ein Applet übernehmen? Der Chef möchte, dass der Nutzer schon vorher beschäftigt ist und die Applikation dann gleich gestartet werden kann.

Tut mir leid, dass ich so hartnäckig bin, aber wenns nach mir geht, würde es auch anders gehen ... aber Chef is halt Chef :-/

Gruß ... Drea


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jun 2006)

Drea hat gesagt.:
			
		

> najaaaa, wenn ich ein Applet in eine Webseite integriere, läd dieses ja letztendlich auch nur eine Datei runter, welche dann ausgeführt wird. Dazu muss der Nutzer ja auch nich irgendwo hinklicken.



Eine Webstart Anwendung läuft aber nunmal nicht im Browser.



> Könnte das "vorladen" vielleicht ein Applet übernehmen? Der Chef möchte, dass der Nutzer schon vorher beschäftigt ist und die Applikation dann gleich gestartet werden kann.



Um lokal auf das Dateisystem zugreifen zu können (zur ABlage der runterzuladenden Dateien) müsste es aber signiert sein und das entsprechende Zertifikat müsste der Benutzer halt beim Applet-Start bestätigen. Und klickt er beim Download woanders hin oder macht den Browser zu.. na, du kannst es dir denken. Gleiches gilt auch, wenn aus der VM die das Applet ausführt heraus dann die eigentliche Anwendung gestartet wird und der User den Browser killt...



> Tut mir leid, dass ich so hartnäckig bin, aber wenns nach mir geht, würde es auch anders gehen ... aber Chef is halt Chef :-/



Dann sei mal hartnäckig beim Chef. Mehr zu sagen zu haben heißt nicht mehr Recht zu haben, das bringe ich meinen Chefs auch immer aufs neue bei. Sie sollten das Fachliche dem Fachpersonal überlassen, denn dazu ist es da.


----------

